
Ask HN: Online tools to keep up with your relationship - skbohra123
We are too much used to online conversation. How do you use these tools for your relationship? We are building a web service around this, HN community members input would be greatly useful.
======
systemtrigger
My wife and I send SMS and email to one another but that's about it. We're
both on Facebook and Twitter but it seems weird posting our messages to one
another out for everyone to view. If we were to use a service designed for
couples it would probably keep most everything private and its focus would be
planning: financial, vacations, home and gifts.

~~~
skbohra123
Exactly what we are building. This is awesome. I would like you to test our
pre alpha and give more feedback. Is it cool to send you link to pre alpha on
your email ?

~~~
systemtrigger
I'd be happy to take a look at it. Feel free to email me.

~~~
skbohra123
cool. done

~~~
semantium
could I have an invite, too?

~~~
skbohra123
Sure, can I have your email id to send invite?

------
thetylerhayes
I say this (semi-)jokingly: <http://bedposted.com>

